
Is It OK to Apply with a LinkedIn Profile PDF Instead of CV? - lowry
I&#x27;ve been doing it for a while as a freelancer, but the response rate is not good. On the other hand, it is difficult to lie in a LinkedIn profile, so it should have more value for recruiters.
======
cimmanom
Does the LinkedIn PDF include your photo? In the US, including a photo on a
resume is seen as unprofessional.

~~~
lowry
Nope, at least not for me.

------
ldjb
It largely depends on the employer/client, though it's usually wise to tailor
your CV to the particular job you're applying for, and that's not something
you can do on your LinkedIn profile.

~~~
some_account
I never tailor to fit the company. Its dishonest to rewrite your cv so it fits
perfectly with what the company wants.

~~~
luckydata
That's the wrong attitude. Your resume is a just a brochure that you use to
get a potential buyer to get interested in your services. Like in marketing
anything else, you should be as specific as you can in trying to fit the
desires of the potential buyer.

